# ann arbor/detroit restaurant rec's



## digger jr. (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone have any restaurant recommedations for the AA or Detroit area. I 'm looking for a nice locale to celebrate my wifes bday. Was hoping for the West End grill in AA but it's closed. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

What type of cuisine are you looking for? Would you like to keep things on the west side?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

5ive in Plymouth, at the Inn at St. John......also, the Rattlesnake Club was great on a visit years ago. Good luck! Bill


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Here are my favorite places:

Japaneese: Shiro in Novi/Livonia (on 9 mile) For Sushi, Little Tree in Royal Oak, or Musashi in Southfield are the best sushi you can get in a restaraunt. The best sushi comes from Nobel Fish, which is carry out only.
Continental: The Lark in West Bloomfield (only 12 tables, pricey, make reservations WAY ahead of time)
American: The Coach Insignia on top of the Ren Cen (a bit overpriced, but fantastic view)
Steak: Larco's in Orchard Lake or Troy, Ruths Chris in Troy, and the Grill at the Ritz Carleton in Dearborn all have fantastic fillets
Seafood: Charlie's Crab (I think it's in Troy.) Fantastic food, and the interior is beautiful. McCormick & Schmick's in Troy is also very good, but not quite as good as Charlie's.

The Rugby Grill in the Townsend hotel in Birmingham dukes it out yearly with The Lark for the best restaraunt title. I haven't been, but if it's nearly as good as the Lark, it's fantastic.

Avoid the Whitney downtown. Very nice restaraunt, horribly overpriced for the food you get.

I've heard good things about Opus downtown, as well.


----------



## digger jr. (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the great responses they are most appreciated.


----------

